# Jason Richardson Crowdfunding Solo Album (And Departure From Chelsea Grin)



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

In case anyone has missed the news: Jason Richardson has split from Chelsea Grin and is crowdfunding a solo album.

JASON RICHARDSON Is Crowdfunding a Solo Album - GearGods

If anyone has listened to and liked Born of Osiris during their best years (_The Discovery_ album era) or Chelsea Grin during the past few years (_Evolve_ and _Ashes to Ashes_ era), then you'll know that Jason was the heart of the sound of both bands. BOO's sounds took a turn for the worst when he left, and now I have a feeling that CG's sound is going to go down a similar turn for the worst.

I think it would be pretty cool to see his solo album come to actualization. Ever since I heard his track "Thought", I've been interested; but the song itself was lacking the production and engineering needed to make it sound HUGE. 

For those who have not heard "Thought" yet, you can check it out at the following YouTube link: 



And finally, here is a link to Jason's IndieGoGo campaign:
IndieGoGo - Jason Richardson Solo Album


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Sep 21, 2015)

Well this is very interesting, I had no idea he left Chelsea Grin. I'm excited to see how this turns out, might go for the vinyl perk.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

ChubbyEwok said:


> Well this is very interesting, I had no idea he left Chelsea Grin.


Neither did I until I checked CG's Facebook page and Wikipedia page after reading this.

Edit: they just posted the news on Facebook a few hours ago.

I do wonder though, this guy has been through three big bands in a relatively short time (All Shall Perish, Born of Osiris, and now Chelsea Grin). It just makes you wonder what could be behind the rapid changing so much...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 21, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Neither did I until I checked CG's Facebook page and Wikipedia page after reading this.
> 
> Edit: they just posted the news on Facebook a few hours ago.
> 
> I do wonder though, this guy has been through three big bands in a relatively short time (All Shall Perish, Born of Osiris, and now Chelsea Grin). It just makes you wonder what could be behind the rapid changing so much...



All three of those bands can't be hard to work with


----------



## akinari (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear God was that song fragmented and long winded. Also, 20k for this is just astronomical.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

akinari said:


> Dear God was that song fragmented and long winded. Also, 20k for this is just astronomical.


Could be worse. Could be like the Lucas Mann solo album that never happened due to poor crowdfunding and asking a ridiculous amount.


----------



## akinari (Sep 21, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Could be worse. Could be like the Lucas Mann solo album that never happened due to poor crowdfunding and asking a ridiculous amount.



Anything more than the cost of Guitar Pro would be a ridiculous amount in that case.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 21, 2015)

I really like some of his melodic ideas. It's almost like pop music, or EDM in the way that he'll sometimes come up with a line that hooks you instantly. That's a rare talent, IMO. I don't know if he needs 20K to fund an instrumental album, though, unless he's planning to hire session musicians to play drums and stuff.

EDIT: That's kinda what he's doing. I can see where he gets the number from, now. If he has seven or eight guest spots, pays their airfare (because who lives in Utah?), pays the standard for studio time, and pays his guest artists, I can see where it would start getting close to $20,000. Add in quality physical copies and he'd probably walk away with a lot less profit than you'd think.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 21, 2015)

20k doesn't sound like too much, once you factor in studio time, engineering, mastering, flights, hiring/paying other contributors. Let's not forget that Jasons productions skills aren't on par with what he is aiming for (which isn't a dig, as he's a monster of a guitar player in his own right and has no intention of being a producer) 

Conquering Dystopia asked for 15k (and received 35k) and that was involving someone much more proficient in production than Jason. Which again, was reasonable to ask for. 

I'll be contributing $5 at the very least. I've really enjoyed his contributions to his previous bands, and I'm looking forward to seeing what his solo efforts would sound like.


----------



## Pav (Sep 21, 2015)

Aw ...., I thought I read Kevin Richardson and got super excited.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

xCaptainx said:


> 20k doesn't sound like too much, once you factor in studio time, engineering, mastering, flights, hiring/paying other contributors. Let's not forget that Jasons productions skills aren't on par with what he is aiming for (which isn't a dig, as he's a monster of a guitar player in his own right and has no intention of being a producer).


Exactly. Guest spots, live drums, studio time, engineering, etc. It all factors in.

His production skills are pretty good in-studio and from home (in his bedroom, I guess?) because you can hear his production contributions all over the Chelsea Grin material. In a CreativeLive video that Eyal Levi did regarding metal songwriting, he used the intro from CG's "Lilith" as an example and he talked about how Jason sent him all the files (not sure if he meant just the synths since he was talking about mixing the synths for that section or if he meant ALL of the instrumentation). But he said that Jason knows where he wants a song to go and what he wants it to sound like, which is a trait/skill of a good producer.



xCaptainx said:


> Conquering Dystopia asked for 15k (and received 35k) and that was involving someone much more proficient in production than Jason. Which again, was reasonable to ask for.


 Boom.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Saying that he was the heart of the sound of those bands is a bit of a stretch... He joined Chelsea Grin and then the next album they put out was extremely disappointing to a large number of fans. A lot of people also like the current BoO stuff more than the old stuff, although that opinion is met with a pretty even amount of opposition.

I'm not too interested in this personally. I think Jason's a great player - to be honest he's probably my biggest inspiration and motivator when it comes to technique - but he's not the kind of guy I'd want to hear a solo album from. Maybe it's just my own preferences regarding instrumental music, but the stuff he's put out on his own is just really random and boring to me. It just sounds like a lot of technical demonstrations, whether it be speed or complex rhythms. Probably just my own tastes in music, I'm sure a fair amount of people would be stoked on it.

I find the asking amount to be a tiny bit questionable, but it's not absurd. If you're going to do it you might as well do it right. I'll definitely give it a listen if it comes out as I'm certainly curious.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 21, 2015)

ConnorGilks said:


> Saying that he was the heart of the sound of those bands is a bit of a stretch...


Notice the massive changes in sound for both bands when he was brought onboard. (And notice the change when he left BOO.) Also, notice the similarity in sound between _The Discovery_ and _Evolve_. I probably shouldn't have used the term "heart of the sound" of both bands, but he was a large (if not, the largest) factor in the writing for both when he was a member.



ConnorGilks said:


> ...but he's not the kind of guy I'd want to hear a solo album from. Maybe it's just my own preferences regarding instrumental music, but the stuff he's put out on his own is just really random and boring to me. It just sounds like a lot of technical demonstrations, whether it be speed or complex rhythms.


Ditto. I do enjoy him as a player in a band, but I agree with this completely.

But hey, it seems like every skilled guitarist has to try their hand at putting out a solo album at some point nowadays, right?


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 21, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Notice the massive changes in sound for both bands when he was brought onboard. (And notice the change when he left BOO.) Also, notice the similarity in sound between _The Discovery_ and _Evolve_. I probably shouldn't have used the term "heart of the sound" of both bands, but he was a large (if not, the largest) factor in the writing for both when he was a member.
> 
> 
> Ditto. I do enjoy him as a player in a band, but I agree with this completely.
> ...



Drastic changes in sound are not at all the same thing as being the heart of the sound of an entire band. Especially in the case of Chelsea Grin. It's like saying Lou Reed was the heart of the sound of Metallica. 

Hey, he's more than welcome to put it out. I'll certainly give it a listen and I hope it does well for him.


----------



## Quantumface (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow I always forget how awful that album sounded production-wise.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 22, 2015)

That section at 7:36 sounds way too much like BOO


----------



## JustMac (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes but will he be able to wank out 50 minutes of harmonic minor sweep crap? 

No thanks...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of Jason's playing so I'll be buying one of the higher perks. The guy has always been held back(when it comes to super OTT shred & tech) in the bands he plays with so it will be great to hear just how far he can push his playing on a solo record.

I would much prefer if he was teaming up with another player like Loomis or maybe Rusty Cooley. I'm not sure of many players who could keep up with him.

I would not like to be the new guy who has to play Jason's parts live now.


----------



## Rollandbeast (Sep 22, 2015)

The discovery is one of my fav all time album and its pretty much because of Jason , pretty sure he wrote most of the solos on it ? correct me if im wrong anyways it would make sense since Lee cant play any of em lol

really looking foward to this !


----------



## Lemons (Sep 22, 2015)

Actually loved about 80% of "Thought", definitely needs to be cut down to about 6 minutes though. Nevertheless the guy is a monster guitarist and I completely support anyone with the skills to tackle a solo record.


----------



## TripperJ (Sep 22, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> All three of those bands can't be hard to work with



From what I understand in ASP he was still a kid, I think he was like 19 but I might be wrong, and was kicked out or left because he wasn't serious enough or to childish, he got fired from BoO because he didn't like they're partying lifestyle and they felt like he "was they're dad". As to Chelsea Grin I have no idea, probably because he wanted to write more technical and progressive music and he did not have the outlet with them.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 22, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I would not like to be the new guy who has to play Jason's parts live now.



Don´t be surprised to encounter more overdubs and pre-recorded live tracks from now on


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 22, 2015)

Just to point out the blatant favoritism people have, people here saying 20k isn't horrible for this yet (Including myself) said that it was too much to fund Lucas Mann's solo album.

Jason's a great guitarist, I'll pick up the record for sure. And I still hate Lucas Mann, this is just pointing out the general consensus being completely flipped around just when the person behind the project is different 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/250504-rings-saturns-lead-guitarist-lucas-mann-crowdfunding-solo-album.html


----------



## n4t (Sep 22, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just to point out the blatant favoritism people have, people here saying 20k isn't horrible for this yet (Including myself) said that it was too much to fund Lucas Mann's solo album.


 
I don't see a valid comparison here, sorry.

For all intents and purposes this guy seems to be a legitimate musician, and I am not sure you'd find many people to say the same for Lucas.


----------



## thrsher (Sep 22, 2015)

n4t said:


> I don't see a valid comparison here, sorry.



and thus proving his point. both artist asking for 20k for a solo record. both touring musicians from very popular extreme metal bands. pretty valid i must say.

from everything i have read about this guy ( i don't follow chelsea grin or BOO) people have made a lot of comparable comments about him just as lucas as people. these two guys seem to be on the same level in my book regardless of recording techniques


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 22, 2015)

n4t said:


> I don't see a valid comparison here, sorry.
> 
> For all intents and purposes this guy seems to be a legitimate musician, and I am not sure you'd find many people to say the same for Lucas.



Yup that's my opinion too. Passing off GP6 midi as real tracks, the constant rumours of half speed recording, plus the general smart-arsery attitude from ROS and their meme filled cringe vibe. 

Regardless of what I think of ROS (They are awful, btw) I wouldn't throw any money that way at all, purely because I simply don't like the overall 'brand'


----------



## Petef2007 (Sep 22, 2015)

Somehow I just knew he'd split with CG. Not sure why, just had a feeling for ages. I enjoyed Ashes to Ashes but Jason seemed in a sense too good for them - like Loomis joining Korn or something.

From looking at the CG facebook page it seems they want to go back to an older pre-jason sound. I'd imagine they asked him to tone down the shred, he didn't want to, and the split happened. Or he's just difficult to work with for more than one album.

I'll echo that he's not one that I want to hear a solo album from though. We all know he can play guitar. I reckon his solo album will just be long songs that sound like The Discovery so he can blitz through speed picking passages and sweeps. 

I think he'd do best if he formed his own band and was a primary writer there. That way he could still have his moments in the sun but without it being for an entire album. If he formed something inspired by Dream Theater - Petrucci seems to be his idol - and was the sole guitarist in a prog metal outfit, I think that would be where he would shine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Just to point out the blatant favoritism people have, people here saying 20k isn't horrible for this yet (Including myself) said that it was too much to fund Lucas Mann's solo album.
> 
> Jason's a great guitarist, I'll pick up the record for sure. And I still hate Lucas Mann, this is just pointing out the general consensus being completely flipped around just when the person behind the project is different
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/250504-rings-saturns-lead-guitarist-lucas-mann-crowdfunding-solo-album.html



Apples and Oranges

Lucas was asking for $20k so he could upgrade his rig, chill in a nice hotel, eat good food, party, and maybe get an album done that he probably wouldn't actually be playing guitar on. 

Add in his knob-tastic attitude, refusal to admit he didn't really play the demo, and trying to give away a proven-to-be-faulty guitar for $3k didn't help. 

The kid had a huge meltdown like a week or two into the campaign saying he didn't care to make the album unless he got ALL the money. 

While I can't comment on Richardson too much, he's at least shown to be less of a drama queen and scammer, which isn't saying much, but you get the point. His explanation for the money is much more realistic and honest than Lucas "$2000 for AxeFx" Mann.


----------



## Lemons (Sep 23, 2015)

Petef2007 said:


> I think he'd do best if he formed his own band and was a primary writer there. That way he could still have his moments in the sun but without it being for an entire album. If he formed something inspired by Dream Theater - Petrucci seems to be his idol - and was the sole guitarist in a prog metal outfit, I think that would be where he would shine.



Nailed it, I'd love to hear a band led by him as the main creative force.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 23, 2015)

^X!V and Behold is the best example of what he would be like as the main creative force. I was really hoping he'd branch out after BOO and start his own band playing music like that.

My gripes with the Lucas Mann crowd funding was that he never calculated in the actual costs of perks + shipping them and then getting annoyed when he was called out on miming to midi tracks.

There were some complaints on FB. Mostly by the kind of people who think artists should play for free live for exposure and get a part time job so they can eat. Jason says its mostly for guest solos and paying session musicians, while he doesn't break it down like Protest the Hero did its easy to see why he's asking for that much. I don't see anything about shipping outside the US anywhere?


----------



## isomorphic (Sep 25, 2015)

JustMac said:


> Yes but will he be able to wank out 50 minutes of harmonic minor sweep crap?
> 
> No thanks...



Damn kids, get off my lawn: the post


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 26, 2015)

I like Jason's playing and i will definitely pick up his solo album


----------



## Drezik27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks like he posted a couple new songs on youtube, makes me wish he never left BOO.

I like Titan a lot more (First track)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wNf8NdBJv0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv0gQD-6ESc


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like really fast BOO to me 

I like it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 28, 2015)

1/3 of the way! That Titan track is insane. With proper production it will be ridiculous.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Sep 28, 2015)

Titan is pure insanity, definitely stoked to hear more.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok yup, contributing now haha. Those tracks were killer.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 28, 2015)

*insert one-word generic djent song name*

"Titan"

Seriously though, I am utterly speechless upon first listening of those new pre-pro tracks. Going to give them another few listens. Definitely stoked now!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds Fn killer!!!


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 29, 2015)

Left Foot Action is freaking awesome! Great balance of tasty riffs and leads. Also, that tone is killer, despite that it's a pre-prod...


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 29, 2015)

awesome news!
I am very much looking forward to this.
While in general I am not a big fan of crowdfunding (I prefer to pay for an album once it's available) I can see how not everybody has the money to fund for an album production and needs to get some cash upfront in order to produce it.
So I will at the very least get the 5$ digital copy, if not a t-shirt/CD package or whatnot.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 29, 2015)

I, for one, am in complete support of Jason just going completely HAM and as shreddy as possible. He's inhumanly good, and I want to see what he do without being held back by anyone in any musical way. He's one of the few guitarists out there who can actually play what he writes without the "studio magic."

Here's a live clip of his riff in Titan. Good lord.

https://twitter.com/jasonGRIN/status/649001597062787072


AND here's his ridiculous riff around 2:30 where he goes nuts in the solo of Titan:

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-13629067/jasonreevesrichardson/photos/ig-1082277535271588687_13629067


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 30, 2015)

I just can't understand how can he pick such aggressively and such clean at the same time. It even looks like he's not muting strings at all, but he does... Watching how Jason plays guitar is really inspiring to me, but at the same time it kinda makes me want to quit guitar, haha.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow, loving it so far.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 1, 2015)

Well count me in now!! After listening to the previews this is exactly what this needs to be&#8230;.


----------



## Petef2007 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sounds exactly as I anticipated it sounding - chugs, inhuman shred, and omnisphere. 

I enjoyed Titan but i'm not sure I could sit through an entire album of that sort of stuff.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 1, 2015)

Spencer Sotelo will be doing vocals on "Left Foot Action"

note: not all the songs will have vocals, only some of them


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 2, 2015)

ConnorGilks said:


> Saying that he was the heart of the sound of those bands is a bit of a stretch... He joined Chelsea Grin and then the next album they put out was extremely disappointing to a large number of fans. A lot of people also like the current BoO stuff more than the old stuff, although that opinion is met with a pretty even amount of opposition.
> 
> I'm not too interested in this personally. I think Jason's a great player - to be honest he's probably my biggest inspiration and motivator when it comes to technique - but he's not the kind of guy I'd want to hear a solo album from. Maybe it's just my own preferences regarding instrumental music, but the stuff he's put out on his own is just really random and boring to me. It just sounds like a lot of technical demonstrations, whether it be speed or complex rhythms. Probably just my own tastes in music, I'm sure a fair amount of people would be stoked on it.
> 
> I find the asking amount to be a tiny bit questionable, but it's not absurd. If you're going to do it you might as well do it right. I'll definitely give it a listen if it comes out as I'm certainly curious.



100% of this is how I feel though honestly my hayday for BoO was pre-Jason Richardson... I just have too much nostalgic memory of hearing the first 3 songs off of TNR streaming on myspace back whenever that was about to come out... I know it seems pretty recent, but there really wasnt anything like that at the time and I still think it has a certain mystique to it that was likely unintentional and thus probably not going to be repeated


----------



## isomorphic (Oct 2, 2015)

> https://twitter.com/jasonGRIN/status/649001597062787072



this is awesome

wish more guitarists would play with more friction in their riffing and soloing. jason and tosin are great examples.


----------



## ayaotd (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm pretty pumped for this.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 3, 2015)

PyramidSmasher said:


> 100% of this is how I feel though honestly my hayday for BoO was pre-Jason Richardson...



I totally agree. There were some killer riffs on TNR and AHP and the drummer really goes off on those records. The Discovery is a cool album for what it is (sweeps over breakdowns more or less ) but it just had no staying power with me compared to their earlier albums. Same with Chelsea Grin. Desolation and My Damnation, while not being groundbreaking by an means, were both full of catchy riffs and hard hitting breakdowns, while Evolve and Ashes to Ashes were just weak as fvck IMO.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't see if it had been posted yet, but his dollar amount was met!


I can't wait to hear it, I plan on getting something from this, dunno if I want the tab book or what, but I will get something more than just the album.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 11, 2015)

I pre-ordered the physical CD and digital download, but the weird thing was I did not get the chance to enter my postal/shipping address at any point in the process of payment.....


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 11, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Didn't see if it had been posted yet, but his dollar amount was met!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hear it, I plan on getting something from this, dunno if I want the tab book or what, but I will get something more than just the album.



Heh, I need to get a tab book. I can't actually play any of Jason's stuff but it'll have enough excercises for years to come.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 12, 2015)

You can play anything, just slow it all the way down and build it up 5 b'spm each time you play through it cleanly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 12, 2015)

That is great news his album got funded. I was a bit worried when it was a week or two in and was only at 25%.

Jason's guitar parts are insanely hard but very rewarding when you get them up to speed. I think I get a Skype lesson with my perk. I need to check.


----------



## concertjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> You can play anything, just slow it all the way down and build it up 5 b'spm each time you play through it cleanly.


Isolate, practice slow til perfect, bump it up. 
I never believed this in my early years of playing guitar, and when it finally clicked, I definitely felt more inspired to push myself musically!


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 13, 2015)

This has definitely hit home recently. I kinda just got to where I am now by just memorizing the passage then attempting it at speed. It worked for a while with easy .... like sweeps and metallica solos, but getting into all this crazy shredder stuff with insane stretches and string skipping has definitely helped facilitate the need for STRICT PRACTICE. CONSTANT VIGILANCE.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2015)

I admit, Titan intrigued me. I know Jason is an absolute monster of a player, but his phrasing has never interested me in the slightest. "Thought" sounded like an instrudjental version of Stephan Forte and Adagio without the restraint. While Titan doesn't have that sort of fiery solo style I enjoy from more neoclassical types (think "Kissing the Shadows" by Children of Bodom and "Winter Madness" by Wintersun), it does sound like an absolute technical madhouse which has at least gotten my attention.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 17, 2015)

Titan was also the one that sold me. I enjoy the others, but that song just slays. Hopefully its not the only one that is this style.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 17, 2015)

Titan is very nice indeed. Can't wait to see what the cd will end up sounding like


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you guys caught any of the studio updates? Lots of talent on there.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 16, 2016)

I love that the bleeps are pinch harmonics!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 16, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Have you guys caught any of the studio updates? Lots of talent on there.



For anyone that hasn't seen them:







His chops are insane and its so refreshing to see someone tracking actual guitars in the studio. The super edited guitar pro thing is getting a little overdone lately in modern metal, it sounds great when artists do it right otherwise it sounds like midi.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 16, 2016)

Given his clean picking, sometimes it still sounds like midi


My apologies, I was going to link the vids, but I forgot how to inbed.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> but I forgot how to inbed.



Assuming you're male, impregnate your mother or sister.











Wait, never mind.


----------



## isomorphic (Feb 17, 2016)

Stoked


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 17, 2016)

Didn't join in the crowdfund, kind of burned out on them. But this is shaping up to be great. I've spent more for less interesting albums so I'll be picking this up when it launches.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 17, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Given his clean picking, sometimes it still sounds like midi



True! There are some clips he sounds like guitar pro because of accurate and consistent his playing is. 



Mathemagician said:


> Didn't join in the crowdfund, kind of burned out on them. But this is shaping up to be great. I've spent more for less interesting albums so I'll be picking this up when it launches.



Same but I couldn't resist getting one of the higher perks here since you got bank for buck and a solo album from Jason would be insane. I'm never funding another game kickstarter again though.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> For anyone that hasn't seen them:




I absolutely have to learn 0:45-53. That sounds like 2002 Alexi Laiho on speed. SO MUCH HYPE.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The super edited guitar pro thing is getting a little overdone lately in modern metal, it sounds great when artists do it right otherwise it sounds like midi.



I'm definitely ignorant to this, what are guys doing? Definitely sounds like some sort of faking it but I've missed this. Can you fill me in?

And BTW....Jason is disgustingly sick at guitar, been following his updates.


----------



## isomorphic (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Don Vito (Feb 19, 2016)

I feel like Tosin's about to introduce Jason to the Matrix.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 19, 2016)

Don Vito said:


> I feel like Tosin's about to introduce Jason to the Matrix.



it looks like that's how he felt too! haha


----------



## sawtoothscream (Feb 20, 2016)

Can't wait for it, so far everything is sounding great. Curious to hear how they will sound with vocals.


----------



## DownTuner (Feb 20, 2016)

I cannot wait for the album, Jason is a beast. He is so clean it scares me.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 20, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't wait for it, so far everything is sounding great. Curious to hear how they will sound with vocals.



is there going to be vocals on his album?


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 20, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> is there going to be vocals on his album?



I thought it was going to be instruMENTAL?


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 20, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> I thought it was going to be instruMENTAL?



me, too. but someone mentioned vocals, that's why I asked ...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 20, 2016)

There will be vocals on 1 or 2 songs.



> I truly believe that with all your help this will be one of the best, and most epic instrumental(besides 1 or 2 songs, there are a couple of singers that will be on there too) albums of 2016!



I wonder who he is getting.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 20, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> There will be vocals on 1 or 2 songs.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who he is getting.



I'm honestly drawing complete blanks here. Could be anyone.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 20, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> There will be vocals on 1 or 2 songs.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who he is getting.



Cool! I like instrumental albums, but having vocals on 1 or 2 songs is a nice idea!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 20, 2016)

His latest instagram posts hints at Spencer.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 22, 2016)

Spencer is definitely on one of them.


It's curious to see nearly all the periphery dudes showing up at one point or another in the updates.


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 23, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Spencer is definitely on one of them.
> 
> 
> It's curious to see nearly all the periphery dudes showing up at one point or another in the updates.



He is recording in MD- but I hope they're all on it.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 23, 2016)

I would have absolutely no qualms with it.


Nolly ripping a massive bass solo would be awesome


----------



## sawtoothscream (Feb 25, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> is there going to be vocals on his album?



He said Spencer was doing vocals on left footed and i think a few others will have vocals as well. 

IDk how I feel about it though, left footed sounds great as a instrumental


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody know what tuning he's using for this album? C standard with a low G?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 25, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Anybody know what tuning he's using for this album? C standard with a low G?



Most likely Drop G and Drop A, maybe even A standard for some songs.


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Anybody know what tuning he's using for this album? C standard with a low G?



Most likely Drop A, Drop G, and probably Drop E on the 8.

He only brought two seven strings with him to the studio, right? The burl and the white majesty?

Probably just kept them in Drop A and Drop G ala Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 25, 2016)

Wonder how much of that Archon we'll hear. I'm sure he's using the Friedman most of the time, but they're showing the Archon quite a bit in the videos/Insta


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 26, 2016)

I would lean towards drop A and drop G for the tunings.


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 26, 2016)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I would lean towards drop A and drop G for the tunings.



woaaah, portia, arkansas. wassup? I live in Newport. It's a small world!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 26, 2016)

Other people in AR have intertoobs too?


----------



## Arkeion (Feb 26, 2016)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Other people in AR have intertoobs too?



man im amazed 3/5 of the population of arkansas has posted in this thread

is there more intelligent life in Arkysaw?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 13, 2016)

At least theirs a few of us here in Arkansas that know what's up.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 14, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> He said Spencer was doing vocals on left footed and i think a few others will have vocals as well.
> 
> IDk how I feel about it though, left footed sounds great as a instrumental





There's a clip on IG of spencer laying down vox. I'd link but it's blocked here at work.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 15, 2016)

So I bought the JR lesson bundle last night. I'm impressed. Worth $25, if you're on the fence about it. I didn't really know what to expect, I just wanted to help my favorite guitarist out. The string skipping lesson is the real deal and very fun.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 15, 2016)

Arkeion i will have to pick Jason's lesson pack up! I took lessons from him on BandHappy and he was an amazing teacher! He's definitely one of my favorite guitars players ever! I'm going to miss him in Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 15, 2016)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Arkeion i will have to pick Jason's lesson pack up! I took lessons from him on BandHappy and he was an amazing teacher! He's definitely one of my favorite guitars players ever! I'm going to miss him in Chelsea Grin.



You took actual video lessons? That's pretty sweet. How much were they? For how long?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't remember the exact price but it was close to 200 dollars. I took them for a little over a month. You tell him your skill level and what you need to work on and he goes from there with you.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 16, 2016)

I think I get a lesson with my perk, I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 17, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think I get a lesson with my perk, I completely forgot about that.



So tempted to buy that. $200 right?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 18, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> So tempted to buy that. $200 right?



If you get a opportunity to take lessons with him on BandHappy it's worth it. Amazing teacher and super nice guy.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 21, 2016)

I thought bandhappy went/is going away? Due to Periphery's gnarly tour/album/tour schedule Matt was supposedly giving it up.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 21, 2016)

I used it well over a year ago. Not sure about it now


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 22, 2016)

How in the hell does Jason pick that hard and still play that fast? He picks hard af unless my ears are deceiving me


----------



## Arkeion (May 9, 2016)

Not sure if this has been shared or is old news, but here's the track listing for Jason's album:


----------



## Spicypickles (May 9, 2016)

New to me!!


Hellz yea, seems right around the corner


----------



## cip 123 (May 9, 2016)

Rick Graham and Jason Richardson!!!?? Holy hell this is gonna be shreddy.


----------



## Arkeion (May 9, 2016)

Hoping the track feat Mrak can be bought without Lukas' vocals. 

Other than that, I'm pumped. JEFF LOOMIS?!


----------



## cip 123 (May 9, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Hoping the track feat Mrak can be bought without Lukas' vocals.
> 
> Other than that, I'm pumped. JEFF LOOMIS?!



Hope it stays original. If it was Jason's vision for the song to have Lukas and vocals I want that.


----------



## Arkeion (May 9, 2016)

I wasn't saying to cut Lukas vocals out of the original, I was saying make the song an optional instrumental for those who don't like Lukas' vocals lol


----------



## Blytheryn (May 9, 2016)

Jacky Vincent? That guy is awesome. Looking forward to some super flashy stuff.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 9, 2016)

I just recently discovered Jacky Vincent, where has he been hiding? He runs circles around 99% of shredders and his technique is so good. 

The lineup for the album looks great. Its great to see this finally come to life and its going to be insane what Jason can do with full freedom.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 9, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I just recently discovered Jacky Vincent, where has he been hiding? He runs circles around 99% of shredders and his technique is so good.
> 
> The lineup for the album looks great. Its great to see this finally come to life and its going to be insane what Jason can do with full freedom.



I've known of him since he was the lead guitarist for Falling in Reverse. His solos on that album are immense. FIR on the other hand So happy to see him get some recognition. He's got a solo album coming out soon, which I need to order.


----------



## aesthyrian (May 9, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I just recently discovered Jacky Vincent, where has he been hiding? He runs circles around 99% of shredders and his technique is so good.



In Ronnie Radke's shadows. I don't think scene girls are _that_ into shreddy guitar. Check out Cry Venom if you like power metal and Jacky.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 9, 2016)

Cry Venom is where I heard his name first. I bought the guitar tabs perk on their indie-go-go campaign, can't wait to hear what mental neo-classical stuff he's going to play on that album. 



Blytheryn said:


> I've known of him since he was the lead guitarist for Falling in Reverse. His solos on that album are immense. FIR on the other hand So happy to see him get some recognition. He's got a solo album coming out soon, which I need to order.



I need to check those solos out. Can't say I like FIR but good to see he's moved on to form his own band.


----------



## cip 123 (May 9, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> I wasn't saying to cut Lukas vocals out of the original, I was saying make the song an optional instrumental for those who don't like Lukas' vocals lol



Should we get versions without guest solo's in case people don't like those too?


----------



## Arkeion (May 9, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> Should we get versions without guest solo's in case people don't like those too?



Wow, somebody is a little fussy today. Considering this is a solo album by a guitarist, it isn't uncommon to want the tracks without vocals. I'm definitely _not_ the only one who feels this way. Seen his Facebook statuses lately?


----------



## Blytheryn (May 10, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Cry Venom is where I heard his name first. I bought the guitar tabs perk on their indie-go-go campaign, can't wait to hear what mental neo-classical stuff he's going to play on that album.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to check those solos out. Can't say I like FIR but good to see he's moved on to form his own band.



This one's always been a favorite of mine:
https://youtu.be/Ga2r8bpzo5k?t=3m36s


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 10, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Wow, somebody is a little fussy today. Considering this is a solo album by a guitarist, it isn't uncommon to want the tracks without vocals. I'm definitely _not_ the only one who feels this way. Seen his Facebook statuses lately?



I'm glad he doesn't listen to guys like you, as an artist if you put out anything that compromises your original vision to appease others then that sucks. I highly doubt Jason of all people would honor a request for anything other than what he intended to do.


----------



## sawtoothscream (May 10, 2016)

Anyone see a release date yet?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 10, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm glad he doesn't listen to guys like you, as an artist if you put out anything that compromises your original vision to appease others then that sucks. I highly doubt Jason of all people would honor a request for anything other than what he intended to do.



I remember back when Periphery was about to release their second album a small handful of guys were giving out about Spencer's vocals on FB and were almost demanding an instrumental version so they said no they weren't going to release the instrumental version alongside anymore.



Blytheryn said:


> This one's always been a favorite of mine:
> https://youtu.be/Ga2r8bpzo5k?t=3m36s



Sick, I can't say I like the song/band at all but at least he gets to let loose on his solos.


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

I fail to see how releasing an instrumental version alongside the original is a bad idea  like its unheard of or something. Don't demonize what I said, I never said I wish Lukas' didn't perform on the track and I never said I wish Jason would conform to the wishes of anyone. All I said was it would be nice to have an instrumental. 

Let's all be friends ffs.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 10, 2016)

I've become highly enamored with Mrak's playing lately (especially after trying to learn some haunted shores....jeebus) so I'm eager to see WTF is gonna happen on that track.


Hopefully he had a songwriting credit on that one, not just a solo. I dig his rhythms moreso than his solo's.


----------



## cip 123 (May 10, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Wow, somebody is a little fussy today. Considering this is a solo album by a guitarist, it isn't uncommon to want the tracks without vocals. I'm definitely _not_ the only one who feels this way. Seen his Facebook statuses lately?



It annoys me when comments sections are filled with this. You don't get to pick and choose what an artist makes. While in a monetary sense it could work for Jason releasing instrumental and full versions, comments like this I feel are sadly killing the creativity that musicians have.

Fussy? You're the one trying to pick and choose what you get in Someone else's Music!

Artists want to release what they've made they're probably super proud of it for someone to go "Yea remove this part I just want this" is pretty disconcerting don't you think? The power of the internet is a great thing but downloads have slowly minimised what money an artist can make and now for fans to try and come in and pick and choose what bits they want.

Also vocals can be good on an instrumental album. It's all instrumental from Jason Richardson you can bet there's gonna be a hell of a lot of notes (Not diminishing his creativity to write other stuff but you get the point.) Vocals can be a breath of fresh air, no pun intended.

I get your point and I'm not trying to attack you but when did we get to the point we get to choose what artists put out. You may feel it's just a comment but its on top of other ones, and Jason may simply not want to release it as his vision had vocals.





Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm glad he doesn't listen to guys like you, as an artist if you put out anything that compromises your original vision to appease others then that sucks. I highly doubt Jason of all people would honor a request for anything other than what he intended to do.



Quite right it's his vision we should sit back and let him release what he wants.




Listen at the end of the day Jason can release what he wants, He'll probably make more money releasing a separate instrumental track. But please lets stop trying to choose what artists release. It may not feel like that from 1 comment I understand but on top of others it can discourage an artist and doubt their own vision. This is a social forum, like facebook, youtube, twitter Jason can if he chooses see the posts, if you were an artist how would you feel people going "Yea take this bit out" or how Lukas feels, things not even out yet you're already saying "Yea don''t wanna hear you".


Once again not attacking you, Arkeion, but you surely understand? The albums gonna come out and it's Jasons, it's Jasons music and ideas lets listen to them.


It's like the same annoying posts people do in this forum where they go "Cool new model (Insert brand) add BKP's, Cocobolo fretboards, Redwood tops etc and I'll buy".


----------



## Mathemagician (May 10, 2016)

I either dig what an artist does or I don't, but I don't sit around trying to get them to write music specifically for me. Most metal fans, musicians especially, are already elitist. I don't get judging artists before their music is even out. 

Same thing happens in games, people complain about games being so same-y and boring, and it's because they are so focus-tested to death to give fans EXACTLY what they're asking for, and it often ends up boring as hell.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 10, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> This one's always been a favorite of mine:
> https://youtu.be/Ga2r8bpzo5k?t=3m36s



Killer solo, great player, and that guitar is !! But man it doesn't fit that song or style of music at all. Not really my thing either (the band), but that dude can flat out play.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 10, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Hoping the track feat Mrak can be bought without Lukas' vocals.





Look, the dude just mentioned that he HOPED that there would be an option for no vox, not saying that it SHOULD be an option. To add to the guitar comparison, it's like hoping they'll make the same guitar in more finishes.


Pitchforks away, please.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 10, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Killer solo, great player, and that guitar is !! But man it doesn't fit that song or style of music at all. Not really my thing either (the band), but that dude can flat out play.



That's exactly what I think. I'm so happy that he's doing his own thing and that we get moar delicious neoclassical shred!


----------



## cip 123 (May 10, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Look, the dude just mentioned that he HOPED that there would be an option for no vox, not saying that it SHOULD be an option. To add to the guitar comparison, it's like hoping they'll make the same guitar in more finishes.
> 
> 
> Pitchforks away, please.




And I said I HOPED he didn't.

Arkeion mentioned being fussy, while I take no offence to it it seemed a bit redundant, when he himself was being fussy. Which made me want to explain my point further (For which I could still go on for another couple paragraphs but it concerns the music industry as a whole).

And once again I said I wasn't attacking him and understood where he was coming from in my post multiple times.

Pitchfork wasn't up dude, haven't even got a regular fork.


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> It annoys me when comments sections are filled with this. You don't get to pick and choose what an artist makes. While in a monetary sense it could work for Jason releasing instrumental and full versions, comments like this I feel are sadly killing the creativity that musicians have.
> 
> Fussy? You're the one trying to pick and choose what you get in Someone else's Music!
> 
> ...



You're coming off inflammatory over something I said with little-to-no conviction.

Would it be unnecessary if music in this niche of the world didn't come out regularly as bonus instrumentals? Probably. If you think Jason gives 2 fvcks about anything some rando on an internet forum says about his music, you're mistaken. He would've quit ages ago if that were the case.

I'll rehash AGAIN what I said, since you seem so bent on cramming words into my original post:

*Hoping* (Still do, btw) *the track feat Mrak can be bought without Lukas' vocals.*

I never one time said "Wow, this track feat Mrak will suck because Lukas' vocals are on it." I never said "Shame on Jason for featuring Lukas", and I never said "I'm not listening to the original track because Lukas' vocals are on it". I literally said "I hope I can give Jason MORE MONEY for a bonus instrumental version of this track" so I can hear 2 of my personal favorite guitarists on a single track without an extra layer.

Not everything that differs from your opinion is a complaint or a shot at an artist. I'm not nitpicking, I'm not bitching about any feat on this album, I'm simply saying I hope I can get my hands on an instrumental version of a track that has the potential to be one of my favorite releases ever.

'But surely you understand?'


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

Let's nip this in the bud, for real. I think this was just an issue of meaning lost behind textual conversation.

I'm just pumped about the new album and can't ....in' wait for it to come out, Lukas and all.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 10, 2016)

Other than the album obviously, I'd like to see all these playthrough vids they've been doing.


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

you talkin about the vids they posted a bit back where Jason's in his leather jacket with the burl JP?


----------



## Spicypickles (May 10, 2016)

Que?? Post 'em up!


There was a small clip on IG with Jason and he mentioned he and the drummer were doing playthrough vids.


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

If you're talking about his IG, the vids I'm talking about are music vids I'm assuming. He's got one with a clip up of him and Lukas, and one where he tagged Mrak.

I haven't seen the one talking about playthroughs though. Maybe I'm skimming over it.

https://instagram.com/p/BEZ71gLP5N1/
https://instagram.com/p/BEbnFK2P5H5/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 27, 2016)

I can't wait to hear the rest of this album! I've been waiting so long for Jason to make his own album.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 27, 2016)

Been waiting for this all day.


----------



## robski92 (May 27, 2016)

> Been waiting for this all day.



Same, and now this makes waiting for the rest of the album even harder lol


----------



## Spicypickles (May 27, 2016)

Jesus that was sick. Luke is a nasty ass drummer too.


----------



## jerm (May 27, 2016)

wish the lead wasn't a synth. Also I feel like the rhythm guitars overpower the leads. But still excited to hear the rest.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 27, 2016)

The real guitar is in there behind the synth too I'm fairly certain.

I'm really digging the track, great playing, nice riffs, and very taste solos. Sounds like the perfect progression from his time in Born of Osiris and Chelsea Grin.

I guess I was expecting a much more dirty production similar to the demo [SC]https://soundcloud.com/jasonrichardson-1/toontrack-progressive-ezx-demo[/SC] Then again, Taylor Larson did produce it and he seems to favor a more natural-sounding mix.

Luke did great on the drums too, I've barely heard his stuff before (just a Veil of Maya cover I think) and I'm certain the drumming on this album will be top notch.


----------



## robski92 (May 27, 2016)

I'm sure the type of amp he used could have contributed to that as well. I've seen in videos that he has an Engl Powerball at home so maybe those demos were done using the powerball model on his axe fx? I believe he used a Friedman in the studio.


----------



## BigViolin (May 27, 2016)

Damn, I'm old.

Jason Richardson get off my lawn with that!


----------



## bloc (May 27, 2016)

It's technically impressive yeah, but does it have to be so friggin' loud?


----------



## Mangle (May 28, 2016)

Well, I wasn't blown away or anything but, he's presenting an interesting next step in the overall soundscape. I definitely wanna hear the rest. I really hope he breaks out something freaky interesting.


----------



## jwade (May 29, 2016)

I found that to be pretty underwhelming.


----------



## frahmans (May 29, 2016)

was the tapping a synth or was he using an effect like the boss-sy300 synthesiser thing. It sounded too technical at times though that can be a good or bad thing.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 29, 2016)

Gave it a few more listens, starting to really grow on me.

Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 2, 2016)

Jason learning the Loomis solo JUST SO HE CAN TAB IT. 

https://instagram.com/p/BGGYY4Lv5Ox/

GTFO


----------



## robski92 (Jun 2, 2016)

^ That solo is going to be amazing. I just want to hear the rest of it lol


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jun 6, 2016)

I was more impressed with Luke, this was much better then his drumming with twa . 

Didn't like this as much as titan or left footed but still good, listened to it probably 5 times now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 17, 2016)

New video up. This time with Lukas Magyar(Veil of Maya) on vocals and a guest solo with Mark Holcomb. Sounds awesome! Luke absolutely kills it on this track.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 17, 2016)

That was killer! Being a fan of clean singing, I love what Lukas brings to the table.


----------



## cslushy (Jun 17, 2016)

Lukas is probably my favorite vocalist in the scene right now. Insane lows and highs for screams and also amazing clean range with a unique sound.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jun 18, 2016)

video was weird without a mic lol, just seemed strange during the screaming vocals.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't like Lukas in Veil Of Maya and I like him even less on this, I didn't expect the actual song to be so weak though. There weren't really any outstanding moments on the other song either. So far I'm glad I didn't order this.


----------



## anomynous (Jun 18, 2016)

This solo album is shaping up much better than the mindless wankery I thought it would be


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 19, 2016)

I would have been A-ok with mindless wankery, but I'm glad there is some substance going into it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 19, 2016)

I really wish it wasn't so damn LOUD. It really feels like there's zero room for anything to breathe. 

I know that style works very well for Deathcore, but it completely swamps the vocals, layers and clean vocal parts. Feels more like a kick/snare solo album than anything else at this point.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 19, 2016)

^ This is the thing I don't like about Taylor's mixes, he gets amazing tones but the drums are always way too upfront and distracting.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 19, 2016)

isispelican said:


> ^ This is the thing I don't like about Taylor's mixes, he gets amazing tones but the drums are always way too upfront and distracting.



I initially thought this mix was for the channel, as it was from the drummers youtube. A bit worried if it's the final mix as it's not going to be pleasant to listen to


----------



## Drezik27 (Jun 20, 2016)

I might be in the minority, but the songs he's released so far have really been a let down. Mostly forgettable so far.

The songs are just lacking any type of vibe/build up/substance/purpose/whatever you want to call it.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 20, 2016)

Drezik27 said:


> I might be in the minority, but the songs he's released so far have really been a let down. Mostly forgettable so far.
> 
> The songs are just lacking any type of vibe/build up/substance/purpose/whatever you want to call it.



Song structure.  I'm with you though, I felt that newest song was like 20 ideas just thrown together into one.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 20, 2016)

This album is going to be a must buy! jason is just ridiculous


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHFmZ3_ACH2/?taken-by=jasonreevesrichardson

Okay, I'm an advocate that musicians needs to get properly compensated for their work, but am I the only one who hates this kind of logic? 

There's plenty of people who both listen to the music on streaming sites and buy the album just because it's a hell of a lot more convenient to have all your music in one place.

And if people didn't plan on buying the album in the first place and just listen to it for free on streaming sites then they're just going to pirate it instead of paying for it? Then in the comments he says


> jasonreevesrichardson @kvltdad you're the person I'm talking about that cannot process this concept. Sad. You want your favorite artists to make music??? How can they do that if there's no funding for food or the studio??? Where do you think that money is supposed to come from then???


"Where do you think that money is supposed to come from then?" Well if you can't pay the bills from your music career then from a normal day job like every other struggling musician?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 25, 2016)

Zalbu, I agree it's a bit whiny, but it's also not wrong. It's pretty damn hard for a GOOD musician to pay the bills. Touring and selling merch often isn't enough. Have you seen Dino talk about how most of Divine Heresy's income is from touring, and it's mostly because of Fear Factory's fame? They have a following/paying fans and they don't make much. So when an artist is trying to talk about people paying for music, even if it's preachy, I'm not going to tell them to "get a day job". Unearth almost lost their main songwriter to a janitorial job because it was "safe". Unearth. Just $0.02.


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

Well yeah, I'm not saying that his complaints are unjustified, I'm just saying that the logic behind it is a bit wonky. If people want to listen to the album for free, why would they suddenly start paying for it if they can't listen to it on streaming sites?

And he should get a hell of a lot more money from Spotify and all that stuff if he's not under a label, because record labels are the single biggest reason for why so much money from streams doesn't end up in the artists hands. That $0.0006 figure he's quoting is bull.... if he's independent because I know a guy with not even 500 000 plays combined on Spotify who's gotten hundreds of bucks from streams alone.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hundreds from 500k plays, that doesn't seem skewed to you at all?

Spotify is terrible for a less popular and working musician, and you can read up on it to find out the facts. Whiny or not, he strongly disagrees with Spotify. The argument spans more than him and several other artists who have a problem with it. Also telling him to get a normal day isn't exactly effective considering most of these guys do in fact have day jobs because at the end of the day. Touring and music isn't realistically going to pay your bills until you're making a very high margin.


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

Not really, considering Spotifys business model and that it isn't an artists only revenue stream. Point still stands, he's complaining about "not going to let these morally corrupt companies steal from me" which a) doesn't affect him in the same way it affects other musicians and b) Spotify pays like 70% of their revenue to artists, so I'd say it's the record labels who are morally corrupt and steal from the artists.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 25, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Okay, I'm an advocate that musicians needs to get properly compensated for their work





Zalbu said:


> Well if you can't pay the bills from your music career then from a normal day job



No...

You are not an advocate. You would be the complete opposite from the statements you make. 

I threw $200 at the indie-go-go because Jason is not somebody who should be working a normal day job. He should be making music 24/7 and not wasting half his life and energy on a job because the music industry sucks more and more ever day for musicians. Spotify is a joke for artists. Its better than youtube but earning a fraction of a cent per play is ridiculous. 

I'll never be able to wrap my head around why some people get so worked up when artists want to be paid and scrape a basic living.



Zalbu said:


> I know a guy with not even 500 000 plays combined on Spotify who's gotten hundreds of bucks from streams alone.



A couple of hundred bucks. So his entire Spotify cheque amounted to less than a weeks wages for most people? You don't see the problem with that?


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

If you want to get paid then you probably shouldn't remove ways to get paid and let people who could've brought you money give you nothing instead. He's doing exactly the same thing people like Taylor Swift and Adele are doing, blaming streaming services for a problem caused by record labels.



> A couple of hundred bucks. So his entire Spotify cheque amounted to less than a weeks wages for most people? You don't see the problem with that?


I would if it was his main source of income, but it isn't. He's only doing it as a hobby and can fund new gear with only Spotify royalties, that's a pretty sweet deal for something that takes 0 effort from your side.

This was Sony Music's contract with Spotify | The Verge


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 25, 2016)

You must be a teenager for "hundreds of bucks" to seem at all worth it. That's a months groceries.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 25, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> You must be a teenager for "hundreds of bucks" to seem at all worth it. That's a months groceries.



if u make hundreds a month you'll be a millionaire soon!


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

Why would it not be worth it? People who are hell bent on listening to it for free aren't going to pay for the album.


----------



## Joose (Jun 25, 2016)

One guy calls streaming greedy, one says it's good for exposure and ups show attendance (where the actual money is), one just wants to be heard and doesn't care about money because it's music... and you just cannot go into music expecting to live off of it.

I dunno. Without streaming, I wouldn't have bought anywhere near the number of albums I have in the past year, because promotion is awful these days and I never would've heard all of these bands/artists.


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 25, 2016)

And at least Jason is doing what way more people should be doing and crowd fund, even he realizes that record labels are junk most of the time.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 28, 2016)

Pre ordered bundle #5


----------



## Zeus1907 (Jul 5, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Song structure.  I'm with you though, I felt that newest song was like 20 ideas just thrown together into one.



I agree with you, seems like a stream of ideas strung together, and I was going through JR's Instagram and noticed the captions to these videos. 

My initial response to https://www.instagram.com/p/BFPt9X1P5KZ/ 
was, wait, you mean you wrote, AND recorded the album, with out being able to play the songs in one go... Seemed kind of odd at the time. 
This I saw this vid https://www.instagram.com/p/BHNfRHLA2Ql/
and I got the same thought, but this time I wondering why an artist would write an album without the intention of playing it live. 
And by him saying 'One thing I might want to start taking into consideration is if I ever have to play this stuff live everything is played in succession lol which I've definitely shot myself in the foot '. 
So this leads me to believe that, it is just ideas strung together.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think you're reading into it far too much considering the level of guitarist we're talking about here.

Queue the inevitable studio recording morals conversation  he's clearly playing what he wrote just fine, so assuming his writing process is something specific from rather vague captions on instagram posts without hearing the entire album is very presumptuous.


----------



## Zeus1907 (Jul 5, 2016)

I agree, he is playing it just fine. And he obviously can, when I read, 'after practice long I can play these parts in succession' it just made me wonder how many artist write and record in this fashion. 
And I guess I have to state that I'm a Richardson, not hating on him, this is a forum to share thoughts and ideas, I was just sharing mine.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 6, 2016)

Zeus1907 said:


> just made me wonder how many artist write and record in this fashion.



SOOOOO many

Even Joe Satriani and Steve Vai have openly said there are times they've wrote songs or sections that they couldn't play standing up, let alone live so after the album was recorded they had to work for weeks on trying to get those parts down to an acceptable level. 

Jason is just being modest. Behold was wrote and recorded for never playing live but he had no problem at NAMM last year. I'm sure we will see him at NAMM next year at the Ernie Ball booth shredding out a few of these.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 11, 2016)

Ever since I saw Marc talk about how Veil of Maya wasn't able to be a full time gig until after Eclipse was released, I've been all for bands and artists selling their stuff in the way that benefits them the absolute most, because that seems ridiculous to me. I'm sure even the Periphery guys aren't too terribly comfortable. 

If he decides streaming isn't profitable enough, or he's got an ethical problem with it, fine by me. Lets be honest, if you don't want to support the artist, you're going to pirate it. If you do want to support the artist, I don't think it's much for them to ask for you to buy it through the platform they want. 

I don't know about you guys but I pirate every single album I even consider. If I like it, I buy it. Hell, even if I just respect the artist (and don't necessarily like the release) I'll buy it. He's got songs off the record up on YouTube already even, that seems close enough to 'streaming' to me


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 11, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> SOOOOO many
> 
> Even Joe Satriani and Steve Vai have openly said there are times they've wrote songs or sections that they couldn't play standing up, let alone live so after the album was recorded they had to work for weeks on trying to get those parts down to an acceptable level.
> 
> Jason is just being modest. Behold was wrote and recorded for never playing live but he had no problem at NAMM last year. I'm sure we will see him at NAMM next year at the Ernie Ball booth shredding out a few of these.



Tomas Haake from Meshuggah took nearly a year (and had to change his drumming technique) to learn to play Bleed. 

Plus, who cares? If this is a studio album; fine. I have songs on my latest album we could never play live (due to specific solos and vocal phrasing) that's fine by me. It sounds dope, it lives on the album.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just FYI for the streaming conversation. The 3 Major Record Labels hold a large amount of shares in Spotify thus creating double incomes for the record companies as they get upfront payments from Spotify and when Spotify does well they do well. Where as the artist gets a tiny amount for one play. It's is also then in the best interests of the Major record labels to keep Spotify around, because Money.

However the entire music industry is like this now, people paying less and less for music and seeing it as something thats always there and should be theirs, regardless.


My opinion is more people (Including Artists) should use their own sites, or sites like Bandcamp, that sites like a one stop shop for everything in some cases, you can buy music merch digital downloads, AS WELL as stream previews of full songs if the artist chooses.


As for live I dunno how fun it would be. We've all seen Jason's inhuman levels of shred, if he was on tour it would be a bunch of us guitarists standing around with out mouths open  It's the music he writes it's great to listen to and utterly amazing at times, but live...Might not be so fun. Jason will be totally focused on playing these crazy parts that I don't think his stage presence will be great or entertaining. However I've not seen him play live.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 12, 2016)

Why are people so surprised to hear that someone is writing an album with no intention of playing live? Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't The Beatles do that starting with Sgt. Pepper because they were sick of the absolute insanity they had to deal with when they went on tour? Also, look at someone like Plini. When he wrote his first two EP's, I highly doubt he expected to be touring for them because of his academic obligations. 

I don't know, I just don't think it's that strange to write an album purely for the sake of writing an album


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 13, 2016)

Especially as a one man project.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...earlier_work__documentary_about_his_life.html


Pretty in depth interview that just got posted recently. Talks about a lot of stuff, good read for sure


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 18, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...earlier_work__documentary_about_his_life.html
> 
> 
> Pretty in depth interview that just got posted recently. Talks about a lot of stuff, good read for sure





Good read indeed, but he still kind of comes off as immature. Also, I'm sure a few jimmies were rustled over certain things he said, like the rumored 8 string EBMM and record labels input on the bands output.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 18, 2016)

I mean, I practice by writing out something I can't play or working out a legato line in a new scale I want to get a grasp of. And learning to play a song by a band is a similar concept in that it's often outside my skill range initially. It's how we get better. 

Plus he's not hiding it. He posts up videos with captions "Lol, trying to get this up to speed to play live cleanly! Long weekend with the metronome". 

Is this not how other people practice? (Not sarcasm)


----------



## sezna (Jul 18, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Good read indeed, but he still kind of comes off as immature. Also, I'm sure a few jimmies were rustled over certain things he said, like the rumored 8 string EBMM and record labels input on the bands output.



I like his honesty, haha. Perhaps a bit childish but aren't we all? He's not rude or anything.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 18, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> I mean, I practice by writing out something I can't play or working out a legato line in a new scale I want to get a grasp of. And learning to play a song by a band is a similar concept in that it's often outside my skill range initially. It's how we get better.
> 
> Plus he's not hiding it. He posts up videos with captions "Lol, trying to get this up to speed to play live cleanly! Long weekend with the metronome".
> 
> Is this not how other people practice? (Not sarcasm)





It's how you _should_ practice if you're planning on getting clean and fast.


----------



## sezna (Jul 18, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> It's how you _should_ practice if you're planning on getting clean and fast.



and he _is _clean and fast. so what's the problem? he isn't implying it isn't what other people do.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 18, 2016)

Is that directed at me? ^


I was just agreeing with the dude above, asking if that's how people practiced. Jason's probably one of the cleanest and fastest dudes out there right now.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Just got the Album in an email. Downloaded. Definetly love some parts, was a little bored at other parts just wasn't grabbing me at some points. Not listened to it all yet.

Rick Graham's solo felt a little quiet which was a little annoying.


EDIT: Most of the guest solo's personally feel pretty quiet, which is disappointing.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 22, 2016)

Just got an email with the download link for the album.

Time to get my face melted off!

Edit: Yep this album is insane! There is so much tasty riffing on it when I was expecting an all out shred fest. The Breaking Damnation track is like early Children of Bodom and Ascendancy Trivium had a baby.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh yeah! iTunes here I come.   

Edit: Nvm, still a week out. I'm old and can't Internet, lol.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 22, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Just got an email with the download link for the album.
> 
> Time to get my face melted off!
> 
> Edit: Yep this album is insane! There is so much tasty riffing on it when I was expecting an all out shred fest. The Breaking Damnation track is like early Children of Bodom and Ascendancy Trivium had a baby.



Uh... DOWNLOADING!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 22, 2016)

Ignore.


----------



## Orionsbelt456 (Jul 25, 2016)

Richardson is incredible! Chelsea grin.... Not really


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/JasonReevesRichardson/videos/10154260865003930/


----------



## bloc (Jul 26, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> https://www.facebook.com/JasonReevesRichardson/videos/10154260865003930/



That's a lot of notes


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 27, 2016)

DAMN.

It has been a looooong time since I've been this impressed with someone's ability to shred. 
On top of that, it still sounds super good, phrasing is on point. Damn Jason is a beast.


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 27, 2016)

Physical tab book preorders are back up. Limited to 100 pieces.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 27, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Physical tab book preorders are back up. Limited to 100 pieces.



Propcicles bro. Nabbed one.


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 27, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Propcicles bro. Nabbed one.



No problem man. Same here. Not like I'll be able to play more than 30 seconds of it consecutively, but it'll be nice to look at! 

I wonder if these will also be signed like the first 50.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 27, 2016)

I can play the first roughly 30-45 seconds of Far Beyond The Sun (slowest part) You know how cool I feel when I play it? So. ....ing. Cool. lol.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 27, 2016)

That video is sick, Jason is just ridiculous. I was gonna nab a tab book, but dang $50 is steeeep.


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 27, 2016)

$50 is steep. I don't think I'll get $50 of use out of it but I'm happy to support Jason.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## sawtoothscream (Jul 28, 2016)

Wish he didnt add vocals to left footed, vocals overpower it and its hard to hear anything else.


----------



## Supernaut (Jul 28, 2016)

Dat Riffing.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 28, 2016)

Ugh. Typical death core stuff with keyboards that sound like they belong on the Nightmare Before Christmas OST. 
Great guitarist, but can't get into anything he plays on. This is no different.


----------



## scrub (Jul 28, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Ugh. Typical death core stuff with keyboards that sound like they belong on the Nightmare Before Christmas OST.
> Great guitarist, but can't get into anything he plays on. This is no different.



yep. gotta agree with this


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 28, 2016)

Tonga is my favorite so far. Watching the documentary right now on my lunch break!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 28, 2016)

Tonga kicks ass IMO, watched the documentary this morning.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone else dislike the mix? Feel like the drums are too loud and guest solo's too quiet.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 28, 2016)

I never thought I'd actually like Spencer's vocals on anything but he killed it on this song


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 28, 2016)

Documentary is up!-


----------



## JohnTanner (Jul 28, 2016)

This album is going to be insane. Wish i had known about the crowd funding when it was going on. would have definitely contributed


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 29, 2016)

JohnTanner said:


> This album is going to be insane. Wish i had known about the crowd funding when it was going on. would have definitely contributed



Same. I think contributors got a signed tab book package. I got the tab book, but I don't think they'll be signed from the second round.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 29, 2016)

Listened twice so far. Breaking Damnation is easily my favorite (nice to hear some normal metal riffing vs. constant syncopated open PM chug). The intro to Chapter II is definitely epic....love it!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 29, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Ugh. Typical death core stuff with keyboards that sound like they belong on the Nightmare Before Christmas OST.



No kiddin. I don't get the hype or funding any albums like this. I'd gladly pay a musician I like for an album, but I'm never going to pay to fund it.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 29, 2016)

Not sure how i feel about the album so far to be honest. It's has parts i like and a bunch of stuff i don't like, Jason's playing is top notch on it though.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 29, 2016)

The pinch harmonic on "Ho's Down" (my current favorite) just makes me want an Archon.


----------



## Drezik27 (Jul 29, 2016)

After 2 listens, nothing really sticks out to me other than Breaking Damnation, the intro to Chapter II, Hos Down (especially the solo after the "jazzy" part in Hos Down) Is that Rick Graham's solo? 

Man can shred, just cant seem to write interesting songs.

Edit: Drums throughout the album are top notch though, that kid can play.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jul 29, 2016)

Overall I'm really enjoying the album. The drumming is amazing, the ma. Just can't shine with the word alive.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 29, 2016)

God damn this is good. What an amazing surprise!
Jason seems like such a nice kid too.


----------



## Arkeion (Jul 29, 2016)

Digging Titan the most right now. Chapter II is close second and I'd probably put Tonga 3rd. Haven't given the rest of the album my solid attention. I've been jamming it in the office all day but I've been in and out.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 29, 2016)

Just in case anyone was planning on buying it, don't buy it on Bandcamp. It's not him. Wouldn't surprise me if its the same dude who's impersonating Periphery on Bandcamp. So yeah, don't buy his album on Bandcamp if you actually want to toss some money his way.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Just in case anyone was planning on buying it, don't buy it on Bandcamp. It's not him. Wouldn't surprise me if its the same dude who's impersonating Periphery on Bandcamp. So yeah, don't buy his album on Bandcamp if you actually want to toss some money his way.



Should probably try and contact Jason let him know.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 29, 2016)

He already posted it on his Instagram, figured I'd post it on his thread since he doesn't post here. Just wanted to let people know who aren't on social media!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 29, 2016)

Not a Djent fan in general. But the album still has tons of tasty content and I'm looking forward to expanding my guitar vocabulary. A really well-done effort with great stuff. And if you're a Djent/shred fan it's album of the year contender material, IMO. I'm happy for the guy.


----------



## knet370 (Jul 29, 2016)

out of curiosity, what pick does jason use?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jul 30, 2016)

Listened to this and p3 all day at work today, probably my favorite albums this year. Jason's took a few to take it all in but loving it.


----------



## JohnTanner (Jul 30, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Listened twice so far. Breaking Damnation is easily my favorite (nice to hear some normal metal riffing vs. constant syncopated open PM chug). The intro to Chapter II is definitely epic....love it!



That is my favourite as well and for the same reason. Gotta love some good ol' heavy riff deliciousness.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 30, 2016)

Breaking Damnation is so damn good!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 30, 2016)

sawtoothscream said:


> Listened to this and p3 all day at work today


Ha. You sound like me at work today.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 30, 2016)

They're all I've been rocking the last week. Love em both


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm enjoying this album but after a few listens, it does feel much like a Metalcore album without vocals, and less of a 'solo' album. 

I think I was expecting a more traditional lead guitar based album but with modern riffage aka Heavy Metal Ninjas. 

Regardless, it's a cool album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 1, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> I'm enjoying this album but after a few listens, it does feel much like a Metalcore album without vocals, and less of a 'solo' album.
> 
> I think I was expecting a more traditional lead guitar based album but with modern riffage aka Heavy Metal Ninjas.
> 
> Regardless, it's a cool album.



In the documentary video and in recent interviews he said he wanted to step away from the typical lead guitar album and do something different. To him the guitars aren't even the biggest part which was quite shocking. 

Its insane how well this album has done. The indiegogo got 138% funded, then thousands of pre-orders and first day sales pushed it into the top 10 in various iTunes charts with everybody talking about it over FB, instagram and various forums.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 1, 2016)

Yea, he that the guitars weren't the biggest part or very important to him, but that just seems ridiculous IMO. This album is 90% guitar, and the guitars lead the charge in every instance apart from the beginning of Chapter II.


I don't get why he was trying to downplay it so much, unless he just REALLY wanted people to focus on the other aspects.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 1, 2016)

Bwow bwownbwownbwown babwown babwoooOOOOOooown

Sorry, the main theme of Ho's Down is stuck in my head.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 1, 2016)

I can't stop listening to the album and there's not really one reason I can point as to why, but it's just a really good album. Well done Jason.


----------



## Gio18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Has anyone gotten their indigogo perks yet? The wait is killing me!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 10, 2016)

Jason posted yesterday about selling over 7200 copies in the first week. That's pretty killer, major congrats to him.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 10, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Jason posted yesterday about selling over 7200 copies in the first week. That's pretty killer, major congrats to him.









Thats insane considering so many people would have bought the album through the indie-go-go campaign! Hopefully that encourages him to go on tour.


----------



## Arkeion (Aug 10, 2016)

Anybody got their tab books yet? I'm itchin'


----------



## Gio18 (Aug 10, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Anybody got their tab books yet? I'm itchin'




No but I want my damn vinyl already.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 11, 2016)

Tab books are shipping out mid August I think.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 11, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Thats insane considering so many people would have bought the album through the indie-go-go campaign! Hopefully that encourages him to go on tour.



Someone asked him in a thread on twitter about a tour and he replied with a smiley/wink face, so it's probably in the works.


----------



## robski92 (Aug 11, 2016)

He posted a video on instagram of Luke and him playing Retrograde last night. I really hope he tours!


----------



## Gio18 (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone get the indigogo perks yet?


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 18, 2016)

Tab books are shipping out now! Just got my confirmation. And I'm up to 8th notes at 80 BPM on one of his lessons. So I should be able to play about 4 seconds of the album!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 23, 2016)

My tab book arrived this morning. Some parts are just ridiculous. I'm not even sure where to start.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 24, 2016)

^ Whoah, awesome! _How to Torture Your Left Fingers: A Complete Guide_ would have been a more apt title for the notation book though. What parts, at first sight, look most frightening?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 24, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> My tab book arrived this morning. Some parts are just ridiculous. I'm not even sure where to start.



Nice! What are the tunings if you don't mind me asking? I know most is Drop A or G I suppose but curious what they all are!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 24, 2016)

JustMac said:


> ^ Whoah, awesome! _How to Torture Your Left Fingers: A Complete Guide_ would have been a more apt title for the notation book though. What parts, at first sight, look most frightening?



I still haven't gone through every song but Hos Down is just insane. So is the crazy shred bit in Titan, The sweeps in XV are just ridiculous and Breaking Damnation is a lot harder than it sounds. Everything is that little bit uncomfortably fast and he uses some very odd shapes and positions so I really need to get my chops up. I don't know how he commits all those crazy riffs across all the string strings to memory. 



TheShreddinHand said:


> Nice! What are the tunings if you don't mind me asking? I know most is Drop A or G I suppose but curious what they all are!



Everything is in Drop G apart from Hos Down in Drop A and Tonga which is an 8 string in Drop-E.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 24, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I still haven't gone through every song but Hos Down is just insane. So is the crazy shred bit in Titan, The sweeps in XV are just ridiculous and Breaking Damnation is a lot harder than it sounds. Everything is that little bit uncomfortably fast and he uses some very odd shapes and positions so I really need to get my chops up. I don't know how he commits all those crazy riffs across all the string strings to memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is in Drop G apart from Hos Down in Drop A and Tonga which is an 8 string in Drop-E.



Fantastic. I'll be able to easily tune for Hos Down, and floppily reach most others on my 10-60 strings.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 25, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I still haven't gone through every song but Hos Down is just insane. So is the crazy shred bit in Titan, The sweeps in XV are just ridiculous and Breaking Damnation is a lot harder than it sounds. Everything is that little bit uncomfortably fast and he uses some very odd shapes and positions so I really need to get my chops up. I don't know how he commits all those crazy riffs across all the string strings to memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is in Drop G apart from Hos Down in Drop A and Tonga which is an 8 string in Drop-E.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I still haven't gone through every song but Hos Down is just insane.





I can imagine the shreddy bits in this song being insanely difficult, but if anything sounds just impossible it would be the ho-down section.


----------



## Arkeion (Aug 29, 2016)

Slightly miffed that people who ordered physical tabs aren't getting the newly announced digital tabs. I only ordered physical because, ya know, Jason essentially said there will never be digital tabs.

Ah well. Life goes on lol


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 29, 2016)

Where can I get the tab book?


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 29, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Slightly miffed that people who ordered physical tabs aren't getting the newly announced digital tabs. I only ordered physical because, ya know, Jason essentially said there will never be digital tabs.
> 
> Ah well. Life goes on lol



To this point, I asked about the chances of a discount. Dude was nice about it, but essentially zero. I'm not too bothered, since there wasn't like any implication that one was buying anything but the physical copy. 

Like you said, it goes on. I got my money's worth on sheer volume of notes.

Edit, for purchases it should be on his merch store I'm guessing. It's still linked in the dudes Instagram I believe.


----------



## remus1710 (Aug 29, 2016)

jason stated that once the album comes out there will be GP files... so why should you be mad you bought something else )


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 29, 2016)

I've the tab store perk so that saves me several hundred hours trying to tab this book into GP.


----------



## Arkeion (Aug 29, 2016)

remus1710 said:


> jason stated that once the album comes out there will be GP files... so why should you be mad you bought something else )



Actually, right before the album dropped Jason specifically said the only way there would be GP is if there was a way to 100% stop piracy/sharing of the files. That was his way of saying 'no' as I understood it. I never once saw 'there will be GP files' or anything hinting that there actually would be GP tablature of the songs. If you can find where he said that, I'll gladly concede.

Not that big of a deal, however. It's not like having them on GP increases my chances of actually being able to play the songs 



Lorcan Ward said:


> I've the tab store perk so that saves me several hundred hours trying to tab this book into GP.


That IGG was announced during my guitar/music hiatus. I was so pissed when I came back and found out I was too late lol I would've been all over that.


----------



## kabz (Aug 29, 2016)

I've tweeted, and messaged Jason to see if I could still throw money at him for the tab book. (Sold out on his merch store) been that way for weeks
No response yet, but I really want a copy to sink my teeth into.
Anyone foresee this being available again or will I have to wait for them to "leak" out into the ether?

I must learn Omni, Tonga, Retrograde, etc.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Aug 29, 2016)

You can buy the guitar pro or PDF version right now. You will get them instantly.


----------



## kabz (Aug 29, 2016)

Beefmuffin said:


> You can buy the guitar pro or PDF version right now. You will get them instantly.



Must have just put it up. I was checking everyday for the past couple weeks. 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 29, 2016)

I was just about to link through, but "I" is that 15min single he released a while ago yeah?

http://jasonrichardson.bigcartel.com/products


----------



## Beefmuffin (Aug 31, 2016)

Woot got the signed Tab Book and CD today! About dam time haha. Anyone else that got the signed Tab Books, you should be seeing yours shortly as he did ship them with priority mail. Took 1 day once shipped to get to me.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Aug 31, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> I was just about to link through, but "I" is that 15min single he released a while ago yeah?
> 
> http://jasonrichardson.bigcartel.com/products



"I" is the name of the album. It will include all of the songs. Omni was the first single released (unless you count the preproduction versions of Titan and Left Foot (Retrograde) and of course the original version of Thought).


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 18, 2016)

have you guys gotten your CDs yet?
I'm still waiting for mine, maybe it's taking a bit longer since I'm in Europe...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 18, 2016)

Nope. It can take a while for indie go-go packages to make it over the pond.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 19, 2016)

I think it was asked a couple pages back but not sure if ever answered. Anybody know what kind of picks Jason uses?


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 20, 2016)

again asking those of you who had pre-ordered Jason's CD: have you gotten your CDs yet?
I am still waiting for mine, and it's been months now ....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 20, 2016)

I contributed to the indiegogo. I got my CD a week or so after the album was released, I had to send about 10 emails to get a download for the album tabs which was really annoying. 

I still haven't got any of the other stuff from my perk. I think I saw a post on Jason's instagram saying sorry for the delay and things were being shipped. While I'm very glad I helped fun the album its definitely the last time I ever use indiegogo or kickstarter. I've had a few poor experiences with them.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 20, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I contributed to the indiegogo. I got my CD a week or so after the album was released, I had to send about 10 emails to get a download for the album tabs which was really annoying.
> 
> I still haven't got any of the other stuff from my perk. I think I saw a post on Jason's instagram saying sorry for the delay and things were being shipped. While I'm very glad I helped fun the album its definitely the last time I ever use indiegogo or kickstarter. I've had a few poor experiences with them.



Thanks for your input!
I only got the album download, but I had also pre-ordered the physical copy (CD) on the indiegogo campaign. This was months ago. Yeah, same here, not gonna participate in these kinds of funding campaigns anymore either, will buy album once it's out and available instead.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 21, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks for your input!
> I only got the album download, but I had also pre-ordered the physical copy (CD) on the indiegogo campaign. This was months ago. Yeah, same here, not gonna participate in these kinds of funding campaigns anymore either, will buy album once it's out and available instead.



You might want to follow-up again because Jason posted a picture yesterday on social media holding a physical CD and saying they had tons in stock.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 21, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> You might want to follow-up again because Jason posted a picture yesterday on social media holding a physical CD and saying they had tons in stock.



Thanks! I saw that post on FB and that's actually what reminded me that I still have not received my CD, I posted a comment on there and he gave me an e-mail address to contact. I did exactly that and they old me the CD was shipped in August, however I never received it, which I replied to them. 
Looks like it got lost in shipping, or something like that. Now I gotta wait and see how they handle it and if they will ship out a new CD for me ....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 21, 2016)

The guys in charge at Modern Empire are not helpful at all. I had to explain 3 times that the guitar pro tabs were computer files that you send by email and they kept telling me they had been shipped&#8230;...

Looking at the comments a lot of people are having issues too. Can anyone confirm they got anything other than the physical CD?

Edit: I got a reply back from Modern Empire, they send me a tracking number, either my package has been in transit for 4 weeks or its been lost.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 9, 2017)

Somethings cooking!


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 9, 2017)

Christ, those laser beam flutters sound sick. It's crazy how skilled this dude is while still writing music that doesn't sound like doodoo.


----------



## narad (Nov 9, 2017)

Does Jason use the stock DiMarzio pickups?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yes, he doesn't modify the guitars AFAIK.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 9, 2017)

Even having seen him play up close at the JPGU, I still have a hard time believing how goddamn precise he is.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah that little preview clip was instant hype. I'd be way stoked to see a second solo record.


----------

